# 05 goat question about mid pipes.....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

For an 05 goat will any of these mid pipes with cats from marylandspeed work here in california emssions and work with stock headers and exhaust? Thanks

http://marylandspeed.com/pontiac-gto-20042006-headers-c-58_153.html#Mid-Pipes


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The Jba's will work with your set up.


----------



## Shackled Up GTO (Aug 28, 2010)

*Overheating W/O Any Signs*



pctek said:


> For an 05 goat will any of these mid pipes with cats from marylandspeed work here in california emssions and work with stock headers and exhaust? Thanks
> 
> Headers : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


I have a 05 GTO and replaced the thermostat since my gauge was 3/4 near overheating..... Yet it still does  Plz Comment Back


----------

